# ROCKPORT: How is the ice?



## CaJones (Dec 19, 2007)

Does anyone know how the ice is up at rock port?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing myself


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Not good, check this out.
http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=5186648


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

LH2,
I saw that on the news tonight.
Did you see the other report about the jerk that ran the Elk off the road, killing several of them?
Very different endings for the animals.

Rockport need a week of COLD weather!!!
So do most of our other reservoirs.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

someone needs to take an airboat up there to get the other 2 of the ice.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

stupiddog said:


> someone needs to take an airboat up there to get the other 2 of the ice.


They are dead by now. :|


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Safe to say if you weigh more than a deer you should stay off the ice


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

SilverSmitty said:


> Went out onto Rockport today. Ice OOOON! There were about a half dozen people fishing on it but weren't having much luck.


Any sign of open water up there yet?

I'm tired of all this ice fishing stuff... -O,-


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

How thick is the ice right now, anyone know?


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

C'mon .45! its way to **** cold to get out and flyfish so I might as well have something to do until it warms up a little bit!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> C'mon .45! its way to **** cold to get out and flyfish so I might as well have something to do until it warms up a little bit!


Flyguy7,
How big do you have to make your hole so you can use your fly rod? :lol:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

That would be funny to watch!


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

just big enough to float a Thingamabobber! :wink:


----------

